# Beginner level sources



## Nicholai Hel

I have just started to learn Korean. And I want you to suggest books,magazines,films,learning dvd's etc.
And I want to know your learning experiences. Please share with me and suggest me how to study Korean language. Thank you very much


----------



## kenjoluma

Nobody answered this thread so I'll bite the bullet. 

If you _just_ started learning, I guess you are learning the alphabet, the pronunciations and the syntax. Hopefully you will find a good textbook in your local bookstore, but if you can't, my suggestion would be, go to Youtube. There are tons of videos explaining how to write and how to read Korean. The thing I love the most about Youtube is, if you watch a clip, there are a bunch of related videos popping up in the side. 

Any other learning materials such as movies and magazines can be found on the Internet. This involves some 'indiscretion' and 'illegal activity', you may want to PM me. Let's not provoke the moderators here. 

And what else... Oh, this site! This language forum is a great tool. Even native speakers such as I learn something new about my language once in a while. So, if you have any question, use here. 

PS. There are sticky threads introducing a number of internet resources, too. Did you check them out?


----------



## terredepomme

> This involves some 'indiscretion' and 'illegal activity'


No puedo creer que el mi paisano le aconseje el pirateo... Hay muchos materiales que puede obtener legalmente, incluso España o Francia!


----------



## terredepomme

Le aconsejo el diccionario Coreano-español electrónico... Su nombre es Dicple. Es mucho más conveniente para buscar las palabras coreanas (porque ellas no son in orden alfabetico...) Hay el diccionario Coreano-frances también, si Usted viene de Francia


----------



## amiee

i have learned korean for 2 years. but i am still a beginner....don't have many good advices but please remember vocabulary is important...


----------



## MyMj20

Hay! I just started learning Korean in August of this year as well. I am in college, so I am auditing the beginner level course at school. However, I have also come across 2 websites that are really helpful. The first and best one I have found is called TalkToMeInKorean.com They offer free lessons, and also free podcast. Another one is KoreanClass101.com (there is an option to buy, but I did not) with this site I recieve daily word of the day emails, but that is all I do with this site. Oh and one more is SurvivalPhrases.com which is also free. You should stop by these sites especially talk to me in Korean (my favorite). Hope this helps!


----------

